# New Crypts with insane roots in a tank with 2" substrate



## Turbosaurus (May 24, 2006)

Hi there, 
I recently received some big C. balansae from a friend, and the roots are insane. They appear to have been growing in 4" of substrate. There is about 4" of roots in a big verticle clump. My substrate is only about 2" deep so I can not bury the roots all the way to the base of the leaves. I tried to gently pull the roots apart a little so I can smoosh them more horizontally but didn't want to damage them. The crown, or eye - or whatever you call the part where the leaves and roots meet, is about 1" above the top of the substrate. 

Is it important that I bury the plant roots 100%, or is it okay this way?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The easiest thing to do is the snip the roots shorter and plant them that way.


----------

